# Customizing an Ovation Questions



## Jon Trottier (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi there folks. 
Brand new member her with my first post. I have a mid cost Ovation. I bought it because it was a good sale. The round back really sucks for playing live. My thought is: what if I cut the worst of the hump off and replace it with a flat piece of say, mahogany plywood? I know how I would do it, so that is not an issue. It's whether I should. I think this would also help the 'lack of mid range' complaints I get from sound guys.
I would appreciate as many opinions as I can get.
Thank you one and all!
Peace, Jon


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Are you serious?
Why not get spray cans of army green and flat black from Canadian Tire and paint it Camoflaged while you're at it. This would really enhance the value and increase the resale appeal after your carpentry job.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Now, now, be nice to the fresh blood.
Welcome aboard Jon.
Your theory makes sense, however, what I think skilsaw's alluding to is
maybe sell the Ovy and get another guitar that's suitable instead?


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I used to have an Ovy and suffered the same problem get rid of it. Glen Campbell is the only guy who could make them sing properly. Good Luck


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

A couple of good suggestions and a little more diplomacy than my reply.
I still think the original poster is having us on.

You can cut the hump off a camel and put on a saddle, but you don't get a horse.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lots of funny in this thread lol.

OP- are you playing seated?
i never liked playing those bowl backs seated, but standing they were ok.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about flipping the Ovation over. . . Cut a new hole, remove the neck and flip it over. Re-install the neck. Put the piece of plywood you have over the hole which is now on the back of the guitar. Voila, the flat back your looking for that's sure to please "the sound guys".

I hope this helps Jon and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Would a guitar strap help?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

WTF. cut the hump off, that's sillier then me going out and auditioning for a heavy metal rock band. I'm an Opera kind of guy. 
Oh yes welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

A man has to know his limitations. If you have the ability to do that kind of work, you are truly gifted.

And then again, just because you can, doesn't mean you should.

That's my 2 cents, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Don't touch the Ovy.

Someone out there is looking for one...possibly, hopefully...
Try to sell it first and if you have no luck....then...good luck with whatever you do to it.
Pics of the process are mandatory!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I know how unconfortable they are to play, however i dont think you should mess with it.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

I for one would like to see Jon go for it particularly if he photo documents the mod. The general consensus I get from this forum is that there does not seem to be a strong market or interest for used Ovations so what could the loss be? At any rate it could very well be a candidate for the Guitar Fails forum. Go ahead Jon...................do it.
Regards,


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

How much do you want for it.. $.......???


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I guess by now it's either been done or not done by the OP.

Ovation neck resets are done by heating and bending the bowl near the neck so it should be possible to heat up the back curved area real good and press it against your gut for a custom fit ... lol


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the mid bowl ovation 1778tx and I have no problems keeping it on my lap without a strap. But I am thinking of selling it because I prefer the sound of my Taylor.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

In my opinion; you'll ruin the guitar (sound, appearance, value), it's unlikely the modification would be structurally-successful/durable, and it would be easier to trade/sell and get something you do like -- something that won't make the other kids laugh. I do think the sound crew will forget all about their issues with mid's tho. I wouldn't think of butchering my voluptuous hump. Or my guitar's. I have an Ovation 12 string Ultra. It's the deep bowl. You do know they make different depth bowls? If it's just sliding off your knee, there are materials available that adhere to the frictionly challenged, and there's Jenny Craig if it's for a deep bowl to deep bowl issue. If you do the _custom_ work, _I'm on my knees begging you_ _her_e, please *post pic's*.

& I would def' go, instead of mahogany, for a more understated bear claw spruce plywood. Might be spendy tho.

Edit: and just to be clear -- the anti-slide material goes *on the guitar*. Do not apply to skin.


----------

